# Novice questions..



## Hooligans (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi all. Please bear with me as I try to decide how to handle my situation. I have property on an un-maintained road south of Fairbanks, AK. I need to get a little more self sufficient instead of relying on neighbors, which doesn't always work out. The job is about 1.5 miles of flat dirt road, fairly narrow, two plow passes max would clear it. We don't usually get significant snow events, just lots of small ones, a few inches at a time.

I have a 2015 Toyota Tacoma and a 1999 Chevy Silverado 1500. The property is 55 miles from my primary residence so I will be driving the plow down there and back numerous times per winter, as I don't live there full time.

Would you consider using a Tacoma for this kind of job? I've seen plenty of guys on this forum and others that use mini trucks, but my concern is the long distance driving with the plow mounted. 

I'm thinking the Chevy might be a better candidate, but I'm open to your suggestions based on experience that I don't have.

Thanks!
John


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Either truck will be fine....55miles isn’t terrible, just don’t be a hot rod....I suppose another option could be if theres anyway you can store the plow at the property?


----------



## Hooligans (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks. Yeah, keeping it there would be ideal except for the rare event when I would need it just to get there. That's not likely. What is a bigger concern is theft. I'd really have to hide it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

plow4beer said:


> Either truck will be fine....55miles isn't terrible, just don't be a hot rod....I suppose another option could be if theres anyway you can store the plow at the property?


@scottr ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> @scottr ?


What he said, and if you go with the Chevy, get the heavy duty fan clutch installed.


----------



## Hooligans (Apr 18, 2020)

Okay, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

If you decide to drive to the property with the plow on you're going to want to keep it as low to the ground as possible for better airflow to the radiator early and late season.
A direct lift plow (Boss or SnoEx) would be the choice due to the plow not bouncing when you hit a frost heave. A chain lift plow will bounce going over frost heave's and other road surface interruption that compress and unload the vehicles suspension due the slack in the chain during those suspension cycles .


----------



## Hooligans (Apr 18, 2020)

Now THAT'S something I needed to know! Thanks BUFF! I' never would have thought of that about the chain kind.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hooligans said:


> Now THAT'S something I needed to know! Thanks BUFF! I' never would have thought of that about the chain kind.


 Using chain lifts for decades and then having direct lift was night and day when traveling from site to site.


----------



## Hooligans (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

On a light duty truck consider getting a trans oil cooler installed,


----------



## Hooligans (Apr 18, 2020)

Will do. Thanks.


----------

